# Logitech G430 Headset, rechte Seite 20% lauter als linke



## axelander98 (17. Mai 2014)

Habe seit heute das Problem, das ich wie schon im Tietel steht, rechts etwas lauter höre als links.
Ich höre auf der rechten seite ein ganz leises rauschen, das vor diesem problem auf beiden seiten war. Das stört nicht wirklich, weils so leise ist. (Liegt am Lautstärkeausgleich in den Sounds optionen, da das Headset sonst einbisschen leise ist)
Habe das Headset auch schon umgekehrt aufgesetzt, um sicherzugehen das es nicht an meinem gehör liegt. ^^
Ich habe so das gefühl das es auf der rechten Seite etwas verstärkt wird. Habe auch schon die Logitec Software neuinstalliert und PC neugestartet, half alles nichts. 
Wenn ich das Headset nicht über den USB adapther anschliesse, sondern direkt mit dem Klinkenstecker an den PC, dann sind beide Seiten gleich laut aber natürlich Stereo.

Bitte um Hilfe 

Mfg Alex


----------



## NicoGermanman (17. Mai 2014)

In der Widows Leiste siehst du das Lautsprecher Symbol, Rechtsklick drauf und dann Wiedergabe, dann wieder Rectsklick auf die Lautsprecher (Das G430) und dort auf Eigenschaften, geh auf den Reiter Pegel und dort stellst du die Ballance ein.
Als kleiner Tipp, damit du das Headste erstmal ungestört Weiter benutzen kannst.


----------



## axelander98 (17. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank Nico, aber die Ballance dort war schon ausgeglichen. Mitlerweile ist das auch weg. Ich vermute es war ein Wackelkontakt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hab leider das gleiche Headset.... Nie mehr Logitech, aber bei mir wenn ich am Lautstärkeregler vom Headset rumspiele und zum weit drehe, wird die eine Seite leiser als die andere. So wie bei jedem Logimüll Headset


----------



## axelander98 (17. Mai 2014)

Okay, ich dachte eig logitec wäre gut ^^


----------



## JPW (17. Mai 2014)

axelander98 schrieb:


> Okay, ich dachte eig logitec wäre gut ^^


 
Im Soundbereich leider nicht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2014)

axelander98 schrieb:


> Okay, ich dachte eig logitec wäre gut ^^



Als letzter Wille vielleicht und 5.1 / 7.1 ist auch nicht wirklich prickelnd aber jeder hat eben so seinen Geschmack


----------



## axelander98 (18. Mai 2014)

Welche Marke würdet ihr den als gut bezeichnen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

Auf ein Headset bezogen würde ich sagen keines und bei einem Kopfhörer käme es auf den Preis an.


----------



## axelander98 (18. Mai 2014)

Dann halt nicht als gut sondern "besser"? xD


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2014)

Kopfhörer kaufen: Beyerdynamic DT 990, AKG K551 (gerade sehr günstig: Abverkauf)...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

QPAD könnte da was sein oder Zowie und für 5.1 würde sich da eine Asus Xonar DGX anbieten


----------

